# Revelstoke



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone been to the new resort in revelstoke BC?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh yes, and I'm Revelstoked!

If they can deliver just a quarter of what they're proposing out there its gonna be so sick. Its awesome enough as it is, the snow was just nuts. I did 3 day trips there last season and we had fresh pow everytime, the locals assured us that this was the norm.

Plus we came across some in-bounds cornices which were full on maneaters, I've seen some steeps and drops in-bounds on my travels but nothing with as much impact as this gave you looking at it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks man!! I am looking forward to a trip out there this season!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

*Revy Dominates*

All I can say about Revelstoke is "Get it while its good". That place is sick but you have to check it outs soon beacause it could become the next Whistler. That place is a jem but it will soon get discovered by everyone else and become A lost jem just like Whistler.


----------

